# Not Talking At All At 28 Months?



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

DD is 28 months (will be 29 months on Oct 2) and says nothing. She occasionally says "mama" or "dada" and signs for eat. Nothing else!! She makes noises and grunts and stuff for things and "talks" all the time but its more of a series of noises and no words. She still has a pacifier that is her security blanket. Ive tried to take it away but she cries for a loooong time so I give it back. (We took it away from DS at 2 yrs and he has been biting his nails until they bleed ever since). Id like to let her wean herself off the pacifier, but I would also like her to start talking some.

From what I can tell, she hears fine. You tell her to get something or do something, she does it 99% of the time (the other 1% she just refuses lol) She shakes her head yes and no to answer.

She sometimes will try to imitate words. Like, I point a picture of a dog in a book out and have her watch my mouth while I say DOG over and over and in different speeds and she will try to say it but it always comes out as more of a sound and less of a structured word. It sounds more like "ahhhhhuhh" lol. In fact, a few hrs ago I was doing the same thing with the word "Cat" and she tried to say it once or twice and I kept saying it and then she bursts out with "GAGA" lol.

I guess what Im trying to determine is if I need to have her tested now. Ive been holding off and holding off just knowing that she will eventually talk but now Im starting to really worry. I thought when her brother went to school and stopped talking for her, that she would start but she isnt and hes been in school a month now!!


----------



## caltonhuynh (Jun 20, 2006)

I am a speech therapist, so my perspective may seem obvious, but I think that you should have her screened by your local school district. It is a free service, and if after an evaluation they feel she should receive treatment you would be involved in setting goals. In my experience, infant and toddler therapists are very interested in helping kids to function in their family environment and involving the parents as much as possible. Of course, I was on the therapist end of it, but I found our speech/language screenings to be fun and very non-scary for most kids. You may find that after the evaluation therapy is not necessary and she is developing fine. But the earlier you can help kids with speech and language delays the better.
Good luck!


----------



## DBZ (Aug 9, 2005)

Look up Early Intervention in your area. They don't require a doctor's permission/refferal. They will come to your home and do an eval. What's nice about them, is that they look at all developmental issues. The PP is right about what she said about speech therapists and such with toddlers. My DD loves it when her speech therapist comes over to work with her. Have her hearing checked. Even though you know it is fine, anyone servicing your DD will want to see on paper that she is ok.


----------



## Samjm (Mar 12, 2005)

I agree, it can't hurt anything to have Early Intervention check her out. It can only help. And if there is a problem, the sooner you get it treated, the better.

Good Luck!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

I guess I was worried that having EI come out would start sending up red flags about not getting well check ups and not vaccinating and having this new baby UC lol.. but really what can they do.. its not illegal lol How do I go about finding EI? I did a search for Orange County, FL Early Intervention and it came up with stuff for older kids in ESE programs at public schools? Thanks


----------



## CountrylivinmomtoB (Oct 12, 2006)

I know kids who didn't say anything till 3. My daughter didn't talk much at 2...she's almost now 3, and has a huge vocabulary, but doesn't make complex sentences. A friend of ours, their son said nothing till 2.5. Kids are all so different. Since it's free till 3, if you are concerned get checked out!


----------



## BrooklynDoula (Oct 23, 2002)

I'd get the free check for sure. Your pediatrician should have the number or the local school district office.


----------



## tamagotchi (Oct 16, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
I guess I was worried that having EI come out would start sending up red flags about not getting well check ups and not vaccinating and having this new baby UC

We are getting speech therapy through EI, and based on our experience I wouldn't worry about that at all. The initial evaluation was in their offices and they really didn't ask about our lifestyle, just played with DS to evaluate his language skills. Only the speech therapist comes out to our house for DS's therapy, and her job is to provide therapy, not to evaluate our household in any way.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Ds is the same age and was just dx with verbal apraxia. From what you say about your DD, I think you should read about apraxia and other phonological disorders.


----------



## Aufilia (Jul 31, 2007)

We had DD evaluated at 18 months because she doesn't walk yet. I think they did ask for some medical information and wanted to know her vaccination info, but I haven't gotten around to providing it and no one's bothered us about it. She's had 2 therapy sessions. But like you said, it's not illegal to not vaccinate.

My assumption is that if we didn't vaccinate the "penalty" would be similar to what the University has, which is that non-vaccinated students would be restricted from attending classes in the event of an outbreak.


----------



## Alathia (Nov 18, 2005)

It can't hurt to have EI come out and look, and until they are 3 the service is free. It also will give you peace of mind.







Is your DD stringing 2-3 word sentences together, or is she still struggling with single words?

We had DS tested at 27 months because we also were uncertain if he had a speech delay. We delay vax, and the question didnt' come up at all when they evaluated him. They did ask for permission to get his medical records from his ped, but that was about it. For our evaluation, they came to the house and had a speech therapist, a intermediatary evaluator, and a occupational therapist come out and play with him. He ended up not being delayed, but it was very friendly and gave us peace of mind. good luck!


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Here is the Florida EI website - I think you were getting different programs because they don't separate all the information by county on that website. This part has a map of Florida which you can click to get contact info for each area.

I also had no problem with different lifestyle choices and EI staff. Good luck!


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

The apraxia is def. something I will bring up when I make the appt with EI. Its almost as if she thinks shes saying the right thing when shes not.. In fact, it sounds nothing like anything.. just a grunt or noise.. and its usually all the same consonant.. rarely a vowel and if it is, its something like "gaga" or "dada" she finally said "bye" the other day which shocked me. At this point my 16 month old has a larger vocab than she does and that kinda scares me. Soooo I'll be making the call tomorrow.

Thanks ladies


----------



## InDaPhunk (Jun 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
I guess I was worried that having EI come out would start sending up red flags about not getting well check ups and not vaccinating and having this new baby UC lol.. but really what can they do.. its not illegal lol How do I go about finding EI? I did a search for Orange County, FL Early Intervention and it came up with stuff for older kids in ESE programs at public schools? Thanks

We live in FL and had DS evaluated by EI for what I perceived as a possible speech delay.

The experience was great and I urge you to go ahead and get DD evaluated. They came to the house and there *were* questions about our daily routine (including sleeping arrrangements) and they did ask about vaxes- within the context of asking about any illnesses, routine WBVs, etc. I disclosed that we hadn't been to one of those in quite awhile. I told them- under direct questioning- that we co sleep, don't vax, etc and the screener was fine with it _to say the least_- though I did say -on the record- that we don't vax for religious reasons but also discussed the doubts and concerns I have about the vaccination program in general...but only bc the screener was v.v. cool and had similar concerns and was interested in the topic in a general way. If I hadn't been asked specifically about those things I definitely wouldn't have volunteered them and if the screener seemed anti- AP I wouldn't have hesitated to lie. But anyway, they were very supportive. I hope your experience is similar.

DS passed his initial screening but I requested the full eval anyway. The screener told me that was my prerogative and so I requested it, so if your dc "passes" I just want you to know that you can still request further testing. I can't emphasize how nice the people were that came to the house, it was a great experience. Afterward, the screener went above and beyond the call of duty to get me additional info that I requested.

From the time I made the initial call to the first screening- which is a comprehensive developmental screening, btw- it was about 1 - 1 1/2 weeks. From that time until the more full eval was about another month. Not bad.

I still have doubts about my son's speech but am giving it time before I decide what- if anything- I might want to do next. Feel free to PM me if you want any other info. HTH.


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

Since the child is under 3 years old, its not thru the school district. The school district takes over services at that age. However,the school district might be able to point you in the right direction for find an EI. We got ours thru our Physical Therapist. She has been awesome to work with!

I agree, the child should be saying more at this age. Get the evaluation done.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KatWrangler* 
Since the child is under 3 years old, its not thru the school district. The school district takes over services at that age. However,the school district might be able to point you in the right direction for find an EI. We got ours thru our Physical Therapist. She has been awesome to work with!

I agree, the child should be saying more at this age. Get the evaluation done.

Early Intervention is through the school district. For children under three they come to your house though.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
The apraxia is def. something I will bring up when I make the appt with EI. Its almost as if she thinks shes saying the right thing when shes not.. In fact, it sounds nothing like anything.. just a grunt or noise.. and its usually all the same consonant.. rarely a vowel and if it is, its something like "gaga" or "dada" she finally said "bye" the other day which shocked me. At this point my 16 month old has a larger vocab than she does and that kinda scares me. Soooo I'll be making the call tomorrow.

Thanks ladies

Have you watched any videos on you tube. This is when I knew Ds was apraxic, there is just a sound to their voices and you can tell. Especially this little girl, she sounds just like Ds does sometimes!

Sorry, I don't mean to be pushy







: I'll let the professionals diagnose your DD! What you describe just sounds all too familiar. PM me anytime...


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

wow. after looking at those videos, i think this may be her to some extent. although im not sure what exactly lol. I scrolled through a few of the other videos of the same little girl and there are a LOT of similarities between the way that little girl talks and how my Ari talks.. although Ari doesnt even attempt as much as that little girl.. she would at least try to but Ari gives up after a few minutes of "conversation". Ive been just repeating words until she says something somewhat close to what I am saying but I end up repeating over and over and over for sometimes 30 seconds or so which is a lot for her age.. so I think maybe Im approaching this wrong. Im going to call EI tomorrow. I found a # for someone who works for EI for the schools so Im sure if thats not where I need to be, she can at least give me a # for where I should be calling lol


----------



## Nikki Christina (Mar 27, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jennica* 
Early Intervention is through the school district. For children under three they come to your house though.


i cant speak for all states. but SC it is not. Under 3 is babynet services thru dhec
my son was under baby net from 9 months till his 3rd b-day..then transfered into school district services , both at home

i pulled up the same info as Aridel, its early steps services from the DOH in florida.

OP.. i would definetly get her checked out..
my girls have always been what i considered slowish talkers..but nothing to be concerned about.
my youngest dd is just a week & half older then yours..i consider her slowish..but she probably says 100 words & can put a few sentences together.

we had therapists in our home 2-3 times a week for 6 years.
the first set under baby net from 9 mons- 3, then from the school district from 3 till he died at almost 7.
they were the most open minded women i ever met..
i wouldnt worry about that aspect at all!
good luck


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Where I am EI is done through various private organizations which are regulated by the Department of Public Health. Once a child turns 30 months old, they work on transitioning services to the public school system, but that change only occurs when they actually hit 36 months.

Tiffany, it can be so hard to take the first step and realize your child might need help. I hope things go well for you. Therapy really can make a huge difference in a child's life.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nikki Christina* 
i cant speak for all states. but SC it is not. Under 3 is babynet services thru dhec
my son was under baby net from 9 months till his 3rd b-day..then transfered into school district services , both at home

i pulled up the same info as Aridel, its early steps services from the DOH in florida.

Oh sorry, in my state it is through the school district.


----------



## jennica (Aug 10, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tiffany_PartyOf5* 
wow. after looking at those videos, i think this may be her to some extent. although im not sure what exactly lol. I scrolled through a few of the other videos of the same little girl and there are a LOT of similarities between the way that little girl talks and how my Ari talks.. although Ari doesnt even attempt as much as that little girl.. she would at least try to but Ari gives up after a few minutes of "conversation". Ive been just repeating words until she says something somewhat close to what I am saying but I end up repeating over and over and over for sometimes 30 seconds or so which is a lot for her age.. so I think maybe Im approaching this wrong. Im going to call EI tomorrow. I found a # for someone who works for EI for the schools so Im sure if thats not where I need to be, she can at least give me a # for where I should be calling lol

Yeah, that video sealed the deal for me. The way she talks with her mouth closed is just like Ds. Or the way the she makes a sound for a word, or has sort of nasaly tone or talks in the back of her mouth, it really sounded like DS. Good luck with your DD.


----------



## Tiffany_PartyOf5 (Jan 5, 2007)

I called on Fri and EI gave me a # for early steps which apparently is located inside Arnold Palmer Hospital or something? Anyways, I called them and they took all my info asked some questions about her age, if she was preterm, birth weight, etc.. etc.. said someone would call in 5 days (Im guessing business days.. i forgot to ask). From there, they will do an assessment (which Im sure she wont pass), and then will do the evaluation and then they will start therapy.

Thanks mamas!


----------



## Aridel (Apr 25, 2004)

Great! Keep us updated. It's so hard to take that first step, but it can make such a difference!


----------



## delfin (Jul 11, 2007)

I didnt read all the replies, but...
does she communicate in other ways? As her mom, do you know what she needs even when she doesnt verbalize it? Someone gave me a book on crystal children recently and it says that sometimes these kids comunicate more on a telepathic level, and the]at they are late talkers because of the higher frequency they come from, you know?i dont know if you are into these things, but i just wanted to let you know that.


----------

